# Mayar Silk Mill, Tsuen Wan, Hong Kong, July 2015



## HughieD (Aug 29, 2015)

This place is a bit of a strange one. This old silk mill is in the middle of Tsuen Wan in the New Territories and must represent very valuable real estate. I remember passing this place a number of years ago and it has been in a locked up and disused state for some time now. Not too sure why it hasn’t been sold-off and developed but the factory itself represents quite an unusual structure given its age and its construction. 

I’ve wanted to photograph this place properly for a while now. I managed to get a good set of externals and walked all the way around the perimeter of the place. Alas there was no way in and by the looks of it no one has ever covered this place from an urbex perspective. I’m normally reticent to report on places where only external pictures are available but given this place is unlikely to be covered in the future I thought I’d give it a go.

In terms of the history the factory belonged to Mayar Silk, a premier Shanghai-based silk manufacturer, which first formed in Shanghai back in 1917. Tsai Shengbai was appointed General Manager of Mayar Silk Mills in 1937 and in 1956 he was sent to Mayar's factory in Hong Kong. Other than that there appears to be no information on this place or the plans for its future.

Front elevation of the factory from Castle Peak Road:


img0397 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0398 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0403 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Close-up of the rusting front entrance sign:


img0399 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0407 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0400 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Evidence of the live-in security guard:


img0402 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0401 by HughieDW, on Flickr

All locked up round the back too:


img0404 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0405 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0406 by HughieDW, on Flickr

While nature reclaims the roof of this fascinating building:


img0408 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## tumble112 (Aug 29, 2015)

A real pity you couldn't get inside. That last shot makes up for it though.


----------



## smiler (Aug 29, 2015)

Nicely Done, I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Aug 29, 2015)

Sludden said:


> A real pity you couldn't get inside. That last shot makes up for it though.



Ha ha...cheers mate. Didn't fancy doing a spider-man from one building to another ;-)


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 30, 2015)

Excellent, something a bit different! 
Thanks for sharing


----------

